# HANOVER,PA-7MONTH F-MEGAESOPHAGUS-STUNNING!!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

hi i have a 7 month old german shepherd named lily she is a special needs dogs and we can not take care of her anymore i hoping you can help us
thank you

so...I asked for my details...........


Mary ann

lily is 7 months old she is still very much a puppy. she has megaesophagus that just means that lily has to eat in a special chair that will provide she also has to drink water standing up. all of her food has to be either blended or very soggy. she is good with our 3 kids and our other dog she is good with cats she likes to play with them. she is a very sweet and loving dog her shoots are up to date. we are located in hanover,pa any other question you can reach me at xxx xxx xxxx
thank you

(pm me for contact info, Mary Ann)


----------



## evasmums (Jul 16, 2008)

Mary Ann, Lily does look to be a very sweet pup - don't they all! I am writing to ask that you consider adding her photos and a bio to this page, 
http://www.caninemegaesophagus.org/Adoptable_Mega_Pups.html

She will be in good company. I just added a GSD pup this morning and am fostering Marina myself. I also post their info to 1-800-adopt-a-pet. If you prefer, I can remain the contact, notifying you of potential adoptors, or you can have your contact info posted directly. There is a family currently wanting to adopt Marina. They are more up in you neck of the woods (I am in Houston, TX), so they may want to see her info and photos. Please add more about her personality, likes/dislikes, special little things she does. Have her symptoms lessened over time? What is she being fed? Does she receive any medications? What age was she diagnosed? What diagnostics were used, etc. 

Looking forward to your reply. My email is readily accessible through the site.

My best to you,

Peg M.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the owner...really nice guy! He is also a member of a megaesophagus yahoo group...and has been very diligent in her care. He took her from someone that didn't want her...knowing her condition. But...with their schedule...and wife having to go back to work...it is difficult to give her the care she needs. 

Lilly knows the routine...and is very good about sitting in her chair (which will come with her) for meals. She has to sit for 15-20 min. She also knows if she is thirsty to stand up at the sink...where she gets her bowl of water. He said she is very smart and well behaved. She also loves to play with his kitten.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty girl! She could be our Heidi's twin!







Good with kids, dogs, AND cats! That is definitely something special. She sounds like she'd be a wonderful pet for someone, despite her health problem.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

YES! He said she is fantastic with his 3 kids...and two kids that his wife babysits. Follows them everywhere


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It seems I hear of more than one german shepherd dog from Pa with mega-e. Any idea on breeder or pedigree?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know the name (although the owner has all her paperwork)... I can ask......


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It would be interesting to know if the pedigree is similar to the two Pa mega-e dogs I already have pedigrees on.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

HI PEG! Don't know how I missed your post! Yes...I will post her...THANK YOU!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow Peg...what a wonderful website!! Can you post her for me? I don't know how to post on there. Also...if your offer still stands...maybe you could forward inquiries to me? It would be such a relief to me to have your help! 

my email is:
[email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Peg, I emailed you. Let me know if you got it...as my computer crashed right after I hit the send button.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

oh...to avoid confusion...I am just networking. This is not my dog. I have the owners contact info and can be contacted privately for it.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This absolutely stunning girl is looking for her angel....


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Any news on this girl?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

still needs a good home


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This beauty still needs a home.........


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump for this gorgeous pup. She sounds like a wonderful addition to any family.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Owner stopped replying to Peg and myself and not returning our calls. Peg and I spent alot of time on trying to help this dog. Peg was wonderful to post Lily on her MegaE site...and process applications...including ref. checks. I was working on HV. We had one very anxious adopter. He is heartbroken. 

I had someone call him and inquire on the dog..and he was very evasive. 

I can only pray she is ok......

Thank you Peg...for being there for Lily and I. You are a wonderful person.


----------

